# The Aquajardin (Gloucester) meet. Pics and comments thread



## Mark Evans (20 Nov 2010)

I've started a new thread for todays (20th nov) meet. 

An incredibly great day, with huge thanks to Ed, Pete, Stu and crew. Louise was my little 'helper'   feeding the near 350 rummy nose tetras.



This is just a short clip, but I'll put together the other clips i have of the fish feeding. I think you'll agree the tank looks amazing....The moss is to die for!


----------



## andyh (20 Nov 2010)

*Re: The Aquajarding meet. Pics and comments thread*

Nice video mark, hope your are going to post lots more? To anybody who has not been it's well worth a visit!


----------



## mlgt (20 Nov 2010)

*Re: The Aquajarding meet. Pics and comments thread*

Lovely healthy looking tank. Excellent vid. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Nov 2010)

*Re: The Aquajarding meet. Pics and comments thread*

Here's a few pics. 

These should just about give a flavour of the tank. It really needs to be seen to be believed.














John 'the best bacon butty man in town' starkey, taking a few snaps.





And the members that went. i'm not in it! i belive if my pic is taken, my soul is stolen   

People...





Another vid to come later.


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Nov 2010)

*Re: The Aquajardin meet. Pics and comments thread*

And another vid.



if anyone else would like to share, post your pics.


----------



## George Farmer (21 Nov 2010)

*Re: The Aquajardin meet. Pics and comments thread*

Wow!  Pics and videos look awesome.  Thanks for sharing!

The Dreamscape tank looks fabulous.  It must be one of the best planted displays in the UK right now.

I look forward to visiting in the new year.


----------



## Mirf (21 Nov 2010)

*Re: The Aquajarding meet. Pics and comments thread*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Nice video mark, hope your are going to post lots more? To anybody who has not been it's well worth a visit!




Sorry for sounding dim (no change there then) but where is Aquajardin exactly?

The tank is absolutely exquisite, how big is it?


----------



## Steve Smith (21 Nov 2010)

*Re: The Aquajardin meet. Pics and comments thread*

Some of my photos from yesterday.  More photos here


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Nov 2010)

*Re: The Aquajardin meet. Pics and comments thread*

crackin steve!   

 Allthough, you do realise youve stolen my soul!


----------



## Steve Smith (21 Nov 2010)

*Re: The Aquajardin meet. Pics and comments thread*

You can have it back for a 7D matey


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Nov 2010)

*Re: The Aquajardin (Gloucester) meet. Pics and comments thre*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> You can have it back for a 7D matey



I'll look for a new soul on Fleabay   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> The Dreamscape tank looks fabulous. It must be one of the best planted displays in the UK right now.



by far, i reckon. There's so many dimensions to it, layers and textures. The moss is the best i've seen for some time. 



			
				Mirf said:
			
		

> Sorry for sounding dim (no change there then) but where is Aquajardin exactly?



Gloucester mate   

the tank i believe is 1000L


----------



## Mirf (21 Nov 2010)

*Re: The Aquajardin (Gloucester) meet. Pics and comments thre*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Gloucester mate
> 
> the tank i believe is 1000L



Oh great, that's only about an hour and a half from me, I thought it was oop North somewhere. Will go have a nosey when we get a car sorted.


----------



## John Starkey (21 Nov 2010)

*Re: The Aquajardin (Gloucester) meet. Pics and comments thre*

































































Thanks for a cracking day in good company,Biz & Sam it was great to finally meet immy,she,s a real smasher just like her parents   ,

regards,
john.

I have a video too but i have to work out how to do it,
regards,
john.


----------



## Tony Swinney (21 Nov 2010)

*Re: The Aquajardin (Gloucester) meet. Pics and comments thre*

Great pics guys - looks like a god meet up too 

That moss is superb, lovely dense and fresh looking.  I'll have to head out that way one day   

Thanks for sharing.
Tony


----------



## George Farmer (21 Nov 2010)

*Re: The Aquajardin (Gloucester) meet. Pics and comments thre*

Great pics, John!  Thanks for sharing. 

You're very lucky to have such a great store so local.  There's nothing that comes close for aquascaping and plants in the East Midlands/East Anglia unfortunately.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (21 Nov 2010)

*Re: The Aquajardin (Gloucester) meet. Pics and comments thre*

Looks like a super swish day.

AJ looks like a nice shop. Its great to see the retailers raising the bar higher and higher. The day of a stinky old Aladdin's cave style shop is over. 
Its great to see AJ really making the effort to keep with the new wave.

The tanks look awesome. Well done to the guys maintaining them, no easy feet I know. 

Great vids and pictures from all.


----------



## Garuf (21 Nov 2010)

*Re: The Aquajardin (Gloucester) meet. Pics and comments thre*

Looks like I really missed out! Great looking photos, scapes and store. I think it's pretty much my dream to have the money to have a tank that sort of size, Something where you can have huge, huge shoals. One can dream...


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Nov 2010)

*Re: The Aquajardin (Gloucester) meet. Pics and comments thre*

Looks like you guys had a cracking day out, wish it wasn't so far!!! Thanks for sharing the photos and videos


----------



## Themuleous (21 Nov 2010)

*Re: The Aquajardin (Gloucester) meet. Pics and comments thre*

Was a really great day  They have quite a few more tanks than they did last time I visited all excellent.  The plants and plant equipment/dry goods selection was also superb.  A great many shiny things I wanted to buy.

Really nice to put some new faces to names as well 

Lets not leave it long until another one 

Sam


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Nov 2010)

*Re: The Aquajardin (Gloucester) meet. Pics and comments thre*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> There's nothing that comes close for aquascaping and plants in the East Midlands/East Anglia unfortunately.



tell me about it, I'd be skint if there was   

John, i loved that L series lens i borrowed  8)


----------



## George Farmer (21 Nov 2010)

*Re: The Aquajardin (Gloucester) meet. Pics and comments thre*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> John, i loved that L series lens i borrowed  8)


24-105L by any chance?  Awesome lens.  I've borrowed one for a wedding.  Only lens I used all day!


----------



## Stu Worrall (21 Nov 2010)

*Re: The Aquajardin (Gloucester) meet. Pics and comments thre*

great pics and looks like a great day out.  Ive yet to see the big tank but have popped into the Gloucester shop a few times as we have friends in stroud. Looking forward to seeing it when were next down there


----------



## andyh (21 Nov 2010)

*Re: The Aquajardin (Gloucester) meet. Pics and comments thre*

I didn't even bother getting my camera out of the bag with all these Photography "Big Guns"  showing there skills!

There was some serious kit knocking about!

But as always there can only be one and when John whipped out his big L series the game was over!  John i can honestly say i have never seen a lens that big!


----------



## Stu Worrall (21 Nov 2010)

*Re: The Aquajardin (Gloucester) meet. Pics and comments thre*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> John i can honestly say i have never seen a lens that big!


oo err missus!


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 Nov 2010)

*Re: The Aquajardin (Gloucester) meet. Pics and comments thre*

It looks like you all had a cracking day, I wish I could have been there! Dreamscape looks awesome, thanks for all the quality photos  


> John i can honestly say i have never seen a lens that big!


500mm? I've seen John's and it's massive! Enough to give any man an inferiority complex


----------



## Steve Smith (22 Nov 2010)

*Re: The Aquajardin (Gloucester) meet. Pics and comments thre*



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> 500mm? I've seen John's and it's massive! Enough to give any man an inferiority complex



It's the camouflage that does it!


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Nov 2010)

*Re: The Aquajardin (Gloucester) meet. Pics and comments thre*

2 minutes with that thing and my wrist was killing! 

awesome bit of kit though. 

Mega zoom is an understatement...

AndyH made us chuckle, when john came over to me and said..."what are you taking a pic of mark?"
Andy, quickly replied... "The east coast, i think"

baring in mind we were a good 200miles from it   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> 24-105L by any chance?



Yep! what a bad boy that is!


----------

